# 7d Mk2 HDR mode 0- black glow issues



## Alex4501 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello,

I've been using my 7D Mk2 for property photography, the HDR mode thats built in works great in a lot of situations but I have found that when shooting towards windows or bare light bulbs you wind up with a black glow around the brightest light sources.

Is this a known issue, is there a way to resolve it? The options on the camera seem pretty limited when it comes to the HDR settings.

Thanks in advance.

Alex


----------

